
How to get a 10,000 points StackOverflow reputation - leksak
http://vladmihalcea.com/2015/01/16/how-to-get-a-10000-points-stackoverflow-reputation/
======
makecheck
Well the most obvious way is to contribute to topics that most of the industry
seems to work on, which is the frustrating truth.

For every ten thousand JavaScript questions worth 200 points each, there is a
single well-thought-out answer on an obscure topic requiring a lot of
knowledge and experience with a score of about 2.

What the system needs is a "difficulty" measure of some kind to encourage
people to contribute across the board.

